# can't get gpu-z to run as stand-alone or install



## 96halx (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm trying to get gpu-z to run on my system (windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit, nvidia 8600gts, driver is 9.18.13.3788), but when I try to run it, with or without installing it, I get a failure screen from windows with this as the message:

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:    APPCRASH
  Application Name:    GPU-Z.exe
  Application Version:    0.6.5.0
  Application Timestamp:    50884db0
  Fault Module Name:    StackHash_4f5a
  Fault Module Version:    6.1.7600.16385
  Fault Module Timestamp:    4a5bdadb
  Exception Code:    c0000374
  Exception Offset:    000c283b
  OS Version:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:    1033
  Additional Information 1:    4f5a
  Additional Information 2:    4f5afd125f86900c115191ab67118b1f
  Additional Information 3:    14ef
  Additional Information 4:    14efd850763de8fe98a5414883125ef3

I've tried this with 0.7.8, 0.7.7, and 0.6.5.0, and get the same screen every time. Any ideas?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 27, 2014)

Does the log have any events for say, your firewall?  Could it be blocking it?  Since it's so many versions it's worth investigating.  Have you gotten it to run before?

And welcome to TPU!


----------



## 96halx (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm not seeing anything that could be related to the firewall, but I can't say that that is my forte, either. The splash screen comes up, and while it's still there, a screen pops up and says "video card information utility has stopped working". Tried downloading from a different source, just in case, but that didn't help any. if there's anything in particular I can/need to check, I'm all ears.

Thanks for the welcome, by the way


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah, I honestly just took a stab in the dark on firewall, since that's been my problem when a program won't run and has an appcrash event.  The pop up screen message is interesting though.  It's like it can't read the card.  Maybe try and reinstall the driver?


----------



## 96halx (Jun 27, 2014)

That's kinda the direction I'm leaning. I installed the Cuda toolkit and everything, and it came with a driver in case you didn't already have a "standalone" driver. I went ahead and let it install the driver along with the rest of the package, which is 9.blahblahblah see above; but the regular nvidia drivers are more along the 5xx.blahblahblah (not saying it's and OOOOLD driver or anything, it's dated 5/19/2014).

Might try installing new driver and see if the Cuda works with it AND lets me use gpu-z.

Thanks for the brain-pickin' session, I'll get back with whether or not it works


----------



## 96halx (Jun 27, 2014)

Actually, it doesn't seem to be a driver issue . I can't figure it out


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 27, 2014)

Do you have an instant messenger or skype ? Add me.


----------



## 96halx (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey W1zzard, I have skype; sent you a request there


----------



## Kyprus (Jun 28, 2014)

I have the same problem. At first I thought it might be the drivers but I tried three different versions and it didn't make a difference. Let me know if you want to IM W1zzard.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 29, 2014)

Kyprus said:


> I have the same problem. At first I thought it might be the drivers but I tried three different versions and it didn't make a difference. Let me know if you want to IM W1zzard.


which card?


----------



## Kyprus (Jun 29, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> which card?



2 GTX 670s in SLI


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2014)

Found an old 8600 GTS in one of my drawers .. it runs GPU-Z just fine on Windows 7 64-bit, using teh same driver


----------



## Kyprus (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm on Windows 8.1 btw. My setup has always worked in the past. Something must have happened recently though ( I don't know what), and it stopped working. Besides reinstalling my OS I don't what what else to try at this point.


----------



## ozob (Jul 30, 2014)

SOLVED (for me at least) by:

1. right click gpu-z.exe icon
2. select propetries
3. select compatibility tab
4. set compatibility to Windows 7 (+ administrator rights)

System: Windows 7 Pro 64bit with EVGA 750ti sc.


----------

